# confusing experience at the Lister



## jola (May 18, 2006)

I’m posting a fairly long account of what happened at my initial egg sharing consultation at the Lister in the hopes that someone will have some thoughts or advice – the whole thing was a little puzzling.

We went there after having gone to our GP after a year of trying – our GP first did some hormone blood tests on me which came out fine (though he didn’t tell me more then that) and then did a semen analysis, which came out at only 9% normal forms. The GP then ordered a repeat test to be sure, and it came back exactly the same. He then put us on the waiting list for an appointment at the NHS assisted conception until– but he warned us that it would probably take a long time to get an appointment, and about a year after that to get IVF. It seemed like a long time, so we looked into other options, and the egg share option seemed perfect – we had an initial appointment at the Lister a few weeks ago. 

Most of you probably know the drill – dh gets taken off to provide a semen analysis, and I get taken off for a vaginal ultrasound, and then we meet the Dr. But here is the odd thing – the Dr first asked us loads of questions, and then said that she would be happy to accept us on the program assuming that our second HIV tests came back negative (they are due to be done in two weeks or so – incidentally – she didn’t suggest starting treatment before that). Then she looked at the results from that mornings tests – and – to our surprise, the semen analysis had come back completely normal. She didn’t really have much to say about that – she said something about unexplained infertility, and then said that we could start treatment in September, and then rushed us out. We were both slightly in shock, and so didn’t ask the right questions. I’m hoping for help here!

The worry is obviously that the previous abnormal SA’s are a red herring, and that there is some other explanation for our infertility – an explanation that won’t need anything as drastic as IVF. 
Another possibility is that there was a lifestyle cause for the abnormal forms – dh stopped smoking dope about four months ago – so that might explain the difference in the SA – in which case maybe we will conceive naturally if we just keep trying…

But I don’t know if it is worth waiting to find that out – I am 34, so in terms of egg share, time is running out. The Dr never told us what she could rule out from the vaginal ultrasound – she said it was fine, but what does that mean? What other possibilities are there?

Does anyone have any thoughts at all? I am having difficulty processing the whole thing. 

Sorry this is so long – anyone who can be bothered to read it deserves bubbles!
Thanks so much
Jola


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya   

The main things they can't rule out by the scan is tubal problems which would account for your infertility if you were to have blocked tubes etc!  might be an idea to have a HSG or lap just to make sure... (my hydro they put down to my appendix trouble I had when  a kid so would def recommend having tubes looked at if you have had appendix troubles before in the past).
Also, don't think they can see endo on these scans either  but not 100% sure...

Sorry your appt with the Dr was so rushed :-(  seems such a shame!!

Yes your dh stopping smoking pot would affect his sperm a lot, have read that pot smoking really does make their wrigglers lazy!!  also it takes 3 months for sperm to mature, so that sounds about the right amount of recovery time too for his sperm...  would recommend you trust the Listers test more than the NHS ones, as the NHS ones are normally very basic and not very reliable!
Helen x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello 

I cudnt be sure wot it means wen they says they carnt rule it out from scan.
I have endo and they found it out by giving me a scan,i then had a lap and dye test to check my tubes were ok which they then found that i have one damaged tube,i hope u find out some answers hun,an thats great news about hubbie stopping smoking weed which wud have made a great differnce to his S.A samples i bet ur pleased about that.goodluck,i was told i still had 40% concieving naturally but it hasnt happened in 2years upto now so althoughiam young i didnt see the point sitting around waiting best to do think ahead which i done and now downreggin in 4days,i wish u all the best for woteva road u take and i hope u get a deserved bfp at the finish line!!
love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, sorry to hear you had a confusing time at the lister. 

Our first app was brilliant, and we came away feeling much better about everything, so maybe you could call and ask if you could have another app with your dr and write down all the questions you wanted to ask??

Its a good job your dg quit smoking "dope" as that would dramatically reduce your chances of getting pg, and as said before, trust the listers test more than the nhs one, as they are much more thorough.

Sorry cant be much more help, good luck though, Lister is a great hospital. 

xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Jola 
I think this game can be so hard and confusing at times if you are not reassured by the other ladies post speak to the doctor again
The Lister are generally very good at screening and will have ruled out chromosomal issues and basic fertility issue inc FSh LH and E2 blood levels they would not accept you on the programme if you had picked up any issues 
The ultra sound scan checks the womb re structure/ lining and the ovaries for any abnormal activity and this will be assess during stimulation to see your response to drugs etc along with the blood test during stimulation 
I think that they will be able to tell a lot from IVF cycle if your eggs are OK and they do fertilise with DH sperm they will re test his sperm on the day to decide if IVF or ICIS 
Sadly plenty of ladies still do not get pg even with no identified fertility issues and excellent sperm 

Good luck 
Di


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for these replies. I looked up vaginal ultrasound online - it looks to me that (as Helen and Kelly agree) you can't see whether the tubes are blocked, but they can see endometriosis. So it could be that my tubes are blocked. Its so frustrating that the NHS is so slow! Why couldn't they just have looked at all this straight away?! Its almost a year since I first went to the Dr, and i feel like very little has been done to find out whats actually wrong. It also could be the smoking issue - he stopped after we did research online about that - it does look like there could be a correlation. Though his problem was morphology not count or motility - and its usually motility that is improved by cutting out pot. I guess we just have to accept all this uncertainty. 

Thank you Kate and Diane for reassurance about the Lister. I suppose that right now I am inclined to go ahead with the treatment rather than wait and see what happens - perhaps its better to go for the bird in the hand than two in the bush!

good luck to all.
jola
x


----------

